# Finding the Perfect coil for my Black Tops



## 3rdshiftdiscretion (Nov 15, 2011)

Well just wanted to start off a conversation on what would the best coil be for a black top TRF motor. 

I can usually find a 2.5" winding with a pretty long former but Id rather have a good 3" to 5" worth of winding. 

Any ideas. I was thinking an LMS coil but i do not have a shorting ring. Advantages?


----------

